# Horizontal line below page title and above footnote in Word



## zantelover (Jan 2, 2009)

I am using Word 2007 and am preparing some company accounts.

Each page has a title ( not strictly a header ) under which I would like to appear a horizontal line , the width of which would be the width of the text that appears in the body of the page.

Each page also has a page number as an automatically incremented footer and I would like to see a horizontal line above it , similar to that below the title as described above.

I know it can be done as I have seen sets of accounts done in this fashion and I am sure that it is an easy thing to achieve ........... when you know how !!

Does anyone know how ?


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi zantelover,
You can accomplish this with styles. For the title, highlight it and then check out the styles section on the right of the Home tab in Word 2007. One of the default options is Title, which is probably close to what you want. You can drop down the arrow for the box next to it to Change Styles. You can use a different style set (Formal is probably also pretty close) or you can customize your fonts and colors and then set it as the default so that every time you apply the Title heading, it will have that look.

For the footer, go to the Insert tab and drop down the footer options in the header & footer section. There are several styles with horizontal lines. For example, Annual might be something close to what you want. You can right-click the footer after you insert it to change fonts or colors.

Hope that helps.


----------



## zantelover (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry , Wendy ! That has not helped at all.

The title bit I cannot achieve anything near to what you are suggesting. When I am able to highlight both lines of the title , I cannot get any horizontal line some way below.
Often , the second line of the two line title is merged with the body of the text below.

As for the footer , I already have (I do not know how) a line above the footer page number which appears a little way above the normal footer line and extends a little way in from the LHS across the page to the extreme RHS.

I think that you would have to see my document to be able to fully understand it !

I have tried attaching my document for you to see

Thanks anyway


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

I guess my first question is why this is a .doc file if you're working in Word 2007. Did you inherit from someone else? The extension should be .docx. 

The line that already exists above the footer is put there manually, apparently as the bottom border of a table row. In order to remove it, you have to highlight that row and remove the bottom border. I have no idea why this entire document is done in tables - only specific parts of it need to be tables. Your table rows also extend beyond the margins of the page, which is why you have to use hard returns between lines of text instead of letting it break naturally.

If it were me, I'd start over and create a new document, using paragraphs and numbered lists instead of table rows with manual breaks. This document is ALWAYS going to be difficult to work with if you leave it in its current format. I could fix it to give you what you want, but that wouldn't help you learn how to work with it and honestly it would probably be quicker to recreate it. Recreating it would also save you a lot of work in the future. That's just my opinion, of course. If you want to leave it as/is, the suggestions I gave before work just fine, but you'll need to do quite a bit of reformatting of the default styles, since your document is formatted into tables that extend beyond the page. 

Also, unless this is public data, you should remove the attachment immediately, since your account holders might not like this information being publicized.

Good luck. :up:


----------



## zantelover (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes , I am aware of the significance of the file suffixes. It is a file of my own creation but I cannot remember its history.

All this is the result of insufficient training over the years !

I will take what you say on board and see where I get from a new start but it will probably take me longer to start from scratch and I may finish up working with it in an imperfect state.

I am not sure how I would go about "removing the attachment immediately". How do I do that ?

Thanks for your help and comments

Best regards


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Sorry, it didn't occur to me that you may not be able to remove attachments from posts - I've never tried. I sent a note to the moderators asking them to remove it for you.

If you need to keep the document in its current form for expediency, we can walk you through the steps for doing each thing you need, if you'd like. The first thing I'd do is save the document as an Office 2007 file (assuming that everyone who works on it has Office 2007). To do that, click the Office button and go to Save As/Word Document. The choice that comes up automatically will be to save it in Word 2007. Save it and then work only from the .docx version from now on (the .doc version will still exist in case you need it as a backup).


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I've removed the attachment from the post.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks much.


----------



## zantelover (Jan 2, 2009)

.......... and thanks again from me for all your time and comments. I will do as you suggest and keep two versions of the file ; one as a .doc and the other as a .docx

However , I will try and create a new file ( .docx !! ) from scratch and , if I get stuck , I will come back to you if I may.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Absolutely, come back with any questions. :up:


----------



## zantelover (Jan 2, 2009)

Wendy

Well ! That did not take long !

I have started another file and have chosen the 'Header' style of "Cubicles". This enables 
1. Document title , which I require for the series of pages
2. Document sub-title which requires to be different for most pages
3. Author which is not required and which I have found that I can delete it.

The problem I have at the moment is that item 2 persists in staying the same as the first page. Is there a way of switching off the "replicate" aspect of this sub-title ?


----------



## zantelover (Jan 2, 2009)

I have persisted and eventually struggled and got a new file with the different pages arranged with the Document title and sub-title Headers.

I am left with two problems

1. I had a horizontal line underneath the sub-title , the width of which was the same as the text width. That line has now disappeared !

2. Despite selecting 'Different first page' under 'headers & Footers' on the 'Layout' tab of 'Page Setup' from the 'Page Layout' tab , I cannot get the footer to disappear !

Any thoughts ?


----------



## zantelover (Jan 2, 2009)

I have resolved the second problem but I really would like the first problem resolved. The page would look so much better if the header had a line underneath to separate it from the body of the text. That is how it started out with header style 'Cubicles' but it seemed to disappear when I deleted the 'owner' aspect of the header and put two lines of text in for the 'subtitle'.

Has anyone got any ideas ?


----------



## zantelover (Jan 2, 2009)

I have now resolved the problem by myself !

If anyone wants to know the resolution to the problem , I will be happy to explain.

Otherwise , that is the end of the query !


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi zantelover,
Sorry, I wasn't around for a few days and didn't see your questions. It's great that you got them figured out on your own! Well done. :up:


----------

